# People you Ignore



## DougA (Mar 8, 2015)

Wanted to say that I finally was forced to try this feature and it eliminates all posts from people you are sick of who seem to post just to irritate other people.  Wonderful feature.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sure I am on a few others list. And my heart just breaks due to this....no it doesn't.
I have only ever added one person to it. Only to protect myself from ending up in jail, from finding them and beating their ass.
It is a good feature, but I have found most trolling irritants, are usually gone within time.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

I would respond but you wouldn't see my post.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 8, 2015)

Been a long winter boys and girls.


----------



## SXIPro (Mar 8, 2015)

If some keyboard cowboy upsets you enough to have to have them 'blocked' .....well.....you might as well just give up your man card immediately and permanently.


----------



## DougA (Mar 8, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> If some keyboard cowboy upsets you enough to have to have them 'blocked' .....well.....


It's not a problem with someone after me personally or disagreeing with my views at all.  If I'm right, I am glad to take all the fire someone wants to throw my way. If I'm wrong, I admit 'stoopidity' and move on.  I really enjoy and obtain useful information from dissenting views and good arguments.  I've even found myself agreeing with Hogwidz sometimes.   

However, I do get sick of certain people constantly preaching that their stove is perfection and all others are inferior, 'ad nauseum'.  I think there are a fair number of really good choices available that suit the individual needs that all of us have when choosing a stove.  I used to endure that same problem years ago when people on computer forums preached that Apple was a god.  I'm too old and tired to put up with that BS anymore and I left all those forums because of it.  I'd like to stick around here and if I have to 'unfriend' someone to get more enjoyment from this forum, so be it.

I'll reverse it in a few months and see if things have changed.  If he/she replies to my post it may become kinda interesting as I won't see it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

DougA said:


> However, I do get sick of certain people constantly preaching that their stove is perfection and all others are inferior, 'ad nauseum'.



Now I wonder who that could be.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

As a Mod I can't ignore posts. But that delete button I have comes in handy often.


----------



## Jags (Mar 9, 2015)

And don't be afraid to use the "report" button.  Chances are that if you are tired of a posters activities, so are others.  Then we poke BroB with a red hot stick and send him off to do the deed.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

My stove is the best.


----------



## DougA (Mar 9, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> My stove is the best.


Can't see your post.   Guess it's not you, sorry.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 9, 2015)

Man I am missing a lot here, I can't see anything but "this user is ignored" in every line.
Getting lonely in here with my top of the heap stove, and always being right. Damn
I am sure we have all dealt with plenty of keyboard commandos.
I surely won't be giving up my man card, my knuckles drag on the ground and I can't reach it anyways.
It would sure be nice to step in some faces of a few choice commandos though, and lay some paws on them.
I have met quite a few members, and all have been great. Even BB & BG were tolerable.... My neck just hurt always looking down to talk to them 
Ah well,  most trolls move on, some stay and become decent productive members, and a small few should go away, but don't. Life goes on regardless.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 10, 2015)

I only ignored one member . . . but that was mostly because 99.9% of his posts were gibberish that I couldn't read anyways.

He has since "moved" on . . .


----------



## ironpony (Mar 10, 2015)

this explains why all I see is

This post ignored.....go away


----------



## Dune (Mar 10, 2015)

It's like we say about Lizard (oops, I mean Tourist) season here on ole Cape Cod; Summer people and some aren't.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 13, 2015)

Usually fast forward through a post if its going ego or arrogant . Never "button" anyone.  Even the most ignorant occasionally  have something intelligent to say. My tolerance has probably been built dealing with 10's of thousands of wood burners (50% or more of installs I see are redneck slammers) over a 26 year career in firewood and HVAC parts sales. Whew , doesn't seem that long !


----------



## saskwoodburner (Mar 13, 2015)

JustWood said:


> Usually fast forward through a post if its going ego or arrogant . Never "button" anyone.  Even the most ignorant occasionally  have something intelligent to say.



You never mind us ignorant people, we have the capacity to learn. Arrogant people are stuck that way and can't be fixed.


----------



## Dix (Mar 14, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> If some keyboard cowboy upsets you enough to have to have them 'blocked' .....well.....you might as well just give up your man card immediately and permanently.



I've done this


----------



## Dix (Mar 14, 2015)

It's hard when you're trying to explain to some one what "must be to succeed" and they don't listen, just keep carrying on with their opinions, and they are new to burning for a year or so, and post that they can't get their stove up to decent temps, etc.

Kinda like the debate over if pine is worth the effort or not, it'll never change.

Some times I read for the amusement factor, well usually I read for the amusement factor, then just SMH, and move on, or PM Hogs, and we commiserate


----------



## valuman (Mar 16, 2015)

I try not to be "that guy," but sometimes it just can't be avoided- I LOVE my Stove!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2015)

"Why I Love My Stove" makes a good thread title. "My stove is the answer to everybody's question." isn't a good thread response.


----------



## pen (Mar 16, 2015)

valuman said:


> I try not to be "that guy," but sometimes it just can't be avoided- I LOVE my Stove!



We are in a fairly unique spot with this site.

For example, if you have questions about your ( pick any automotive brand name) or are considering buying one, you can find a forum dedicated to certain models of that brand, not just that brand in general or even automobiles in general.  Most forums are much more specific than what we have here.

With this site, we are dedicated to helping people burn well and safely, not just specializing in one brand, or type of burning equipment.  To me, this is a good thing, and is as it should be considering the nature of what it takes to burn well and safely often applies in general terms to any make/model of stove.

When that idea gets muddled by people who continually push a certain brand of stove, especially when they do not have much or any burning experience with other stoves or setups, it gets old in a hurry.

It is this sort of brand specific rhetoric that is, by and large, not helpful to the overall goal of assisting people with good burning practices and advice that suits their needs. 

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 17, 2015)

Well stated Pen ... well stated.


----------



## DougA (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that we've got that all cleared up .... can you please remove Kardashians from my news feeds


----------



## Jags (Mar 17, 2015)

DougA said:


> Now that we've got that all cleared up .... can you please remove Kardashians from my news feeds


Warning!! - If you do that the void may be so immense that it will break the internet.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 18, 2015)

if every one would buy a Harman there wouldn't be much to trouble shoot.  IP runs and hides


----------



## Ashful (Mar 18, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I would respond but you wouldn't see my post.


Beat me to it.

I do suspect I'm on a few.  One person did contact me to tell me they were adding me to theirs, just recently.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 18, 2015)

Somebody PM'd you to _tell_ you they were going to ignore you? . I ignored one guy a couple years ago. Set it up and let it go, end of story.


----------



## DougA (Mar 19, 2015)

Joful said:


> I do suspect I'm on a few. One person did contact me to tell me they were adding me to theirs, just recently.


I can see your post so it's not me.   
*Jotul Firelight 12, Jotul Firelight 12, Jotul Firelight 12 (but I repeat myself...)*  maybe if you stopped repeating yourself, people might like you more.  ... kidding.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 19, 2015)

Jags said:


> Warning!! - If you do that the void may be so immense that it will break the internet.


No, that would be her huge arse!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> No, that would be her huge arse!



But, but she has a tat.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 20, 2015)

why doesn't anybody ever reply to my posts? am I invisible?


----------



## Jags (Mar 20, 2015)

What?


----------



## Dix (Mar 20, 2015)

I find it amazing that no one but myself & the OP are posting on this thread.

Hello, any one out there???


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2015)

No posts in the thread. Guess I should close it.


----------



## Dix (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## ironpony (Mar 21, 2015)

No one?? quiet in here.


----------



## DougA (Mar 21, 2015)

Good idea for a new forum. You only get to see your own posts and no one else  New kind of social media.
Now, we just need a good name for it ...


----------



## ironpony (Mar 24, 2015)

Hellooo  ooo oooo ooo ooo oo


----------

